# DURACABLE Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Placed an order friday morning with duracable that included an 8' pickup tool and some blades, nothing too crazy. Got a call today that said they can't ship the 8' pickup tool by UPS and asked if I would accept the 7'. I asked why can't they ship by fedex or some other way? "That's not our policy" was the reply. I then asked what the total out the door price is and they couldn't answer because they don't know what the shipping charge is. 

WTF???? I make alot of online transactions and I always know what my order is beforehand. On top of that, the person placing my order sounded extremely short(her personality, not height) and impatient. If I'm paying you money for a product you advertise, I expect some customer service, not a$$ kissing, but some customer service. *I will definently 100% never place an order with Duracable again.*

For those that wonder why I went with duracable instead of DCD, it was because duracable has bronze blade holder while DCD only has brass. BTW, Here's the best part, when I called the number back that they called me at, I got this message "Thank you for calling the Roto Rooter corporation".


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Placed an order friday morning with duracable that included an 8' pickup tool and some blades, nothing too crazy. Got a call today that said they can't ship the 8' pickup tool by UPS and asked if I would accept the 7'. I asked why can't they ship by fedex or some other way? "That's not our policy" was the reply. I then asked what the total out the door price is and they couldn't answer because they don't know what the shipping charge is.
> 
> WTF???? I make alot of online transactions and I always know what my order is beforehand. On top of that, the person placing my order sounded extremely short(her personality, not height) and impatient. If I'm paying you money for a product you advertise, I expect some customer service, not a$$ kissing, but some customer service. *I will definently 100% never place an order with Duracable again.*
> 
> For those that wonder why I went with duracable instead of DCD, it was because duracable has bronze blade holder while DCD only has brass. BTW, Here's the best part, when I called the number back that they called me at, I got this message "Thank you for calling the Roto Rooter corporation".


Gear Junkie, give DrainCables Direct a call, and tell them your preference for the bronze blade holders and why. They do change things up if enough people ask for them. Also check with Alan J Coleman. He carries a few different blade holders, could save you a lot of heart ache.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Duracable will put a *$200.00* dollar hold on your shipping heep this in mind if your account is ever low. Or if you check your account and see it missing a few hundred bucks.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

RR and Duracable are the same thing. I prefer Gorlitz but the Duracable stuff is what we have.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just an update. Just got my order in and it there were some wrong pieces mailed out. They only amounted to 7 and I'd just rather never deal with those guys than call them back.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used the Cable center. I have been very happy with them.


----------



## bullheadedfish (Feb 29, 2012)

yes roto-rooter owns duracable but there should be a local distributer in your area for duracable i


----------

